# In need of grapes and lychees!



## cactusgum (Feb 13, 2020)

I grow lemons, and I?m always looking for grapes and lychees.
I am also looking for wood and cotton~
my friend code is: 00107514256


----------



## biker (Feb 13, 2020)

I have grapes but I'm not a very active user since I tend to get bored of nintendo massive updates


----------



## Senni (Feb 21, 2020)

I sent you a friend request! I have grapes in my village and some other friends have lychee sometimes so I can buy 'em up and sell them in my own market box if you need it! Cheers


----------



## Sakuranyan (Mar 1, 2020)

*Lychees*

I am active daily and I always sell lychees.
Feel free to add me 94258775534


----------

